# Richard Smith's Port Orford Coast Railroad



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Help Please!
Where do I find Richard Smiths's website (?) detailing on how he built the Port Orford Coast Railroad? I saw it once before on MLS and now cannot find it. Any assistance greatly appreciated.
Noel


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel, 

There is a pdf file here on the site somewhere pertaining to the construction of Richard's layout.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel

pm me your e-mail address and I will e-mail the pdf file to you.

Charley


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel

Here ya go.

Port Orford Coast RR[/b]


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

If you see a older guy there with a stuffed vulture, I hafta admit that it's me. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Beware the owner..........


















Craig


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your help. 
TAC...will be on the lookout for a stuffed vulture..think I have seen it before. Kinda looks like a overgrown crow. 
Charley..Thanks for the offer. I may take you up on it if unsucessufl in downloading from site. 
SteveC...Thanks for the pointer. 
Craig...Have seen the owner on the Discovery/History/SiFi channels. Looks familiar. 
Noel


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember printing this out one night and reading through on a quiet night shift. 
Three years later it is just as wonderful to browse through. 
No weeding needed


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolute best post/article on this or any board ever!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

It's even better in person


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 04 Feb 2010 04:29 PM 
_Charley..Thanks for the offer. I may take you up on it if unsuccessful in downloading from site._ Noel

You didn't mention the type of Internet connection you have, if you have a high-speed type (e.g. ADSL) then you shouldn't have a problem, however, if you are on a dial-up connection it's going to take a very long time to download the single file version (i.e. file size is 25MB).

Somebody else kept having problems downloading the single file version, so I broke it down into three sections. So if you encounter problems with the big file you can try the following links and download it in three separate files. However, understand some of the navigation features that are available in the single file version are not functional/available in the three file version.

Port Orford Coast RR - Part 1[/b]

Port Orford Coast RR - Part 2[/b] 
Port Orford Coast RR - Part 3[/b]


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again Steve. Very helpful. 
Noel


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sheepdog on 04 Feb 2010 03:11 PM 
Beware the owner..........


















Craig 


Hmmmm! Definitely not my best profile....


----------

